# Sony A99 ii, crippled AF video mode!



## Yiannis A - Greece (Nov 21, 2016)

Dear friends,

i just came across the hands-on review of SLT A-99 ii by Dan Watson, only to be informed that the much anticipated SLT A-99 ii, the camera that many thought that would be the hybrid to come and blow all other cameras out of the water, is simply shot in the foot by Sony itself, by getting an aperture stuck at f/3.5 for video modes with AF!!! You have to take AF *off* to be able to change aperture!

The camera seems to be quite good (as any camera that "respects" itself should be these days) but, if this is reality for good and not another Sony early firmware glitch, we're facing one of the biggest "fiascos", that has ever been served to videographers during the last years.

Here is the link to the video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDcmZ6QKj04

Now, let me see some of our beloved Canon co-users, talking about 1.74 crop factor, MJPEG and CFast card absence...

Wishing all the best for you, your families and all the ones you love,from warm, starry Athens.

Yours
Yiannis A.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not surprising. Granted I haven't tried much, but I have been unable to figure out how to change literally anything in video mode in my a7r2. It just locks in to some exposure settings and that's that. Maybe they can be changed, but if so it's entirely non-intuitive.

If canon can make face recognition jump to EyeAF as effective as the alpha, I'll probably never use the Sony again.


----------



## bwud (Nov 21, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> If canon can make face recognition jump to EyeAF as effective as the alpha, I'll probably never use the Sony again.



Aside from never using it again, I'll second those sentiments. EyeAF is game changing. It's not perfect, but it's exceptional and allows me to frame and shoot in ways I'd otherwise not be able to. 

And it shouldn't be difficult. Canon has a hardware advantage with the DPAF tech, doing the festure recognition and tracking would be a pretty simple step for the software team, I'd think.


----------

